# Spot injecting



## AnaSCI (Nov 23, 2003)

Spot Injecting

Whenever we think of injecting we almost always remember those unpleasant sharp pricks that are administered when giving a blood sample. 
Steroid needles ,however, are not stuck into the vein [intravenous] but into a painless area of the muscle [intramuscular ]. 
Muscle injections are virtually without sensation and painless.

The most common place for injecting is the gluteus (buttocks) This is the favored place because, again, there is little sensation and there are few veins to get in the way. 
Site Injecting 

Site injecting in the arms has the effect of unfolding the muscle and causing the fibers to expand. The receptor areas in the upper body are very prone to
accepting the steroid molecules.
Using deca in the region of the upper arm will show results in 24 hours.



Site injecting area of the upper arm indicated by the red line.
How to inject in the upper arm
The red line on the photograph above shows an area that can be injected .
You can see where the shoulder just ends and blends into the upper arm. 
It is a little more on the triceps area than the biceps.
But the effect influences both muscle groups.
There are no particular specific areas of the arm that 
could be said to be vital but, the one above, tends to be less sensitive and there is little discomfort when the injection is performed.

For this injection hold the syringe and dart it in at an angle
Do not slot in at 90 degrees but at at slant downwards.
Push the solution in slowly and if you feel any build up of
of resistance then stop and allow the solution to dissipate before
injecting more fluid.
Watch the notches on the syringe and press down two at a time. Wait for 3 seconds and go for the next two notches. 

When you get used to this it becomes an easy and painless injection and the results are fantastic.
Try 1 x 2ml 200mg of deca in each upper arm twice a week for maximum results.


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 23, 2003)

Glute Injecting:

This picture shows the area of the glutes that are more desirable to inject a needle into. 
In the picture are grey dot areas. These are areas of soft flesh. These are good areas to hit because of the lack of blood vessels. The other area is the orange dot areas. This is nice solid muscle but often this area is laden with blood vessels which you can puncture with the needle. 

The result is a hefty dripping of blood. This is not fatal and will stop in a second so don't panic if you clip one of these vessels . Try and inject in the grey dot areas.

After some practice you will become expert in this technique and think nothing of it.


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 23, 2003)

here is a few good sites that helped me a great deal.

http://www.steroidtips.com/inject.htm


http://spotinjections.com/index2.htm


----------

